# Hi..yet another newbie!!



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi everyone x
Ive finally took the plunge! Ive been lurking about on here for 4 months now so its about time I said hello to you all.I feel like I know a lot of you and you all have no idea how much you've helped me over these last 4 months since diagnoses.
I was diagnosed with Type 2 the week before Christmas ( what a fun xmas that turned into ..thanks Doc ! ) I went to the Doctors with a suspected pulled chest muscle and saw a lovely new young Doctor who ordered an ECG and blood tests for the same day and within the week id been diagnosed with Diabetes.(Chest was all ok tho...so not all bad)My finger prick test was 22.8 and my HBA1C came back at 97%.
Anyway the good news is that 3 months later after all the tests related to Diabetes which all came back clear,my HBA1C is now 48% and ive now lost 3 stone and 5lb and so far ive been a very happy bunny!! 
I found you guys the night I was diagnosed purely by luck.I wanted to gather as much info as I could and stumbled across this site.Ive read over 300 pages on your message boards and i read all your new posts every day and ive read every book recommended by you all!
And I know you will ask...so....im on 2x500 Metformin a day and  5mg Lisinopril for my blood pressure..was 10mg but due to weight loss my bp seems to be lowering.I was 16 stone 4lb ..im now 12 stone 13lb.
I feel like ive been given a new lease of life...is this odd? 
Sorry ive waffled on a bit...thanks for listening x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Jo, welcome to the forum, and well done on the weight loss and getting your HbA down. Sounds like you've been busy and I'm glad we've been able to help even if we didn't know it.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome Fluffy Jo and congratulations on what you've achieved already


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Jo and welcome to the forum.  Well done for taking charge of your condition and helping yourself. Your results speak for themselves


----------



## Bloden (Apr 20, 2014)

Hiya fluffy Jo. Sounds like you've been busy! Well done on the weight loss and hba1c. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Fluffy Jo, Welcome to the forum, glad you decided to take the plunge  You have done extremely well, so I hope you are very proud of yourself! It's great to hear that we are helping people without even knowing 

If you have any questions, you know you are very welcome to ask them - keep up the good work!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Fluffy Jo


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi FluffyJo welcome and congratulations on doing so well, it is lovely to meet you


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely welcome!
Im so glad I plucked up the courage to post at last.If anyone else is lurking around like I was....post!! Its not as scary as you think x


----------



## Lurch (Apr 20, 2014)

There once was a lurker called Jo
Whose fluffiness no-one could know
Until came the day
When we heard from FJ
And warm greetings could gladly bestow


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 21, 2014)

Aww love it!! Thankyou Lurch x


----------



## jalapino (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome....

Sounds like you have done a lot of hard work already!! well done indeed!! should give yourself a pat on the back!!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Yep, definite progress being made there. Well done!

Just one minor pedantic point. I think the HbA1c measurements you quoted are in mmol/mol rather than % (the % value is the old measurement and your numbers equate to 11% and 6.5% respectively).

Andy


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 21, 2014)

Ooops...sorry Andy you are absolutely right! 
I clearly don't know everything after all 
x


----------



## stephknits (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, what a turn around, hope you are suitably proud of yourself.  I lurked for a while too, but it is great to say hello!  Best of luck with your continued efforts.


----------



## Em10 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Fluffy Jo, welcome and thank you for sharing your story, Em


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you again everyone...what a lovely welcome! x


----------

